# Autobrite Astra SRI glossed up with Ultraslick!



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

With our new Ultraslick paint sealant i thought id show you guys a recent detail we did on a Vauxhall Astra with our Ultraslick!

We did the usual prep on the car with some of the most popular Autobrite products.

Paint Correction was also required on the paintwork surface and that was done with our Autobrite Enrich, Autobrite Final Finish and our waffle polishing pads and the Flex PE 14 2-150:thumb:

So on with the photos. There is some stunning gloss levels here on the paint and the cars condition was certainly turned around.



















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Sorry there is no "prep" photos.

See you soon!

Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

very nice
some cracking reflections
and the 50/50 are very good, almost looked grey before

polishes and pads look very interesting


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

wow that looks the part


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

really nice mark


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

Those are some cracking reflection shots. I love black cars when they are finished properly


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning Mark


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

Some great results mark!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

well that really is Ultraslick  :lol:


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

This has got to be the best 50/50 I have seen on here.

Out of curiosity what type of strip light is that i the pic. Only ask as I looking at getting new lights for my garage.


----------



## M3_GT (Apr 27, 2008)

I like the mirror finish, great!!!


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Looks slick.

See what I did there?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

The finish is amazing:thumb:


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Well impressed with the finish on this one mukka, can't wait for Saturday so I can finally learn how you get such an excellent finish. :buffer:  :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome, looks seriously sharp now!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice job


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Black looks good doesn`t it :thumb:


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Any chance of a good refelction shot please :lol:

Great work love black cars in fact im tepted to buy one at the mo but the paint is soooooooo hard work to keep looking clean its really putting me off.


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah great finish and a really good 50/50 :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

That looks the nuts!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Many thanks for your comments. 

Mark


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

Never seen a car finished like that before! Amazing work


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks for all your comments :thumb:


----------



## dcm23251981 (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow there is nothing to say but wow !


----------



## austrom1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Cracking job, what cloth have you used in the pictures?


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

I feel an order coming up! Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

looks awesome!


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Truely lovely work


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Ultraslick Sealant has become my 'fast' 'go to' LSP - stunning results from a ludicrously small amount of effort! (Of course good prep before it makes it even better!)....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome work:thumb:


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

Superb :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking work with some awesome pictures.

You know how to show off your products, a great advert for all things Autobrite. 

Loving it.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

A thread from a wee while ago, but nice to look at  Good correction of the swirls there, only leaving the deeper marks behind in the paint. Looks very shiny in the sunny afters too.


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

good work...


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks great Mark, been nothing short of impressed by Autobrite products thus far.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Looks great Mark, very glossy


----------

